# 60W Maxspect Razor on 5G Fluval Spec?



## Travillion (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey all,

Just wondering if you think the Maxspect Nano Razor (60W) 16K might be too powerful for a 5 gallon Fluval Spec, set up as a nano saltwater reef tank? I could always raise it about 12" above too, if need be, and dim the settings. 
The Fluval Spec is currently set up as a freshwater beta tank, but the occupant is slowly on his way out and my 29G NanoCube reef tank is going to have to be stripped soon anyways (moving) and won't be able to be set up in the new place (restrictions), so figured I could save some corals and equipment and set up this nano in the meantime that would be allowed at the new place.

Thanks for any input,

Trav


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

do you already have the maxspect?
they're fully dimmable so technically they cannot be too powerful, also if you aclimatize the corals to higher light, most corals can handle ALOT of light (im running 4 t5's and 180w of leds over my 36"x 24" x 16" tank where the t5's alone would be plenty0


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, if you dim it way down and then slowly ramp up till you find its a good light level for the corals, then you should be ok. This is only if you already have the Maxspect. Will the eurobracing on the Edge block off a lot of light? It may cause you to have green algae forming on the underside of the top pane on your Edge.


----------



## Travillion (Apr 20, 2014)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Yes, if you dim it way down and then slowly ramp up till you find its a good light level for the corals, then you should be ok. This is only if you already have the Maxspect. Will the eurobracing on the Edge block off a lot of light? It may cause you to have green algae forming on the underside of the top pane on your Edge.


Thanks for the input. It's the Spec, so there is a removable plastic covering. I was just going to keep it as an open top like my nanocube is right now. And yes I already have the razor running on the nanocube at a full 100%, so I figured the corals would adapt easier.


----------

